# [Heisec] Texanische Schüler werden mit RFID-Tags markiert



## Newsfeed (23 November 2012)

Um die Anwesenheit der Schüler möglichst präzise feststellen zu können, wurden die Schulausweise an zwei texanischen Schulen mit RFID-Tags gespickt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

